# Wolf Spider Enclosures...



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok I have a Hogna Wolf Spider and was wondering if people who also have one could take pics of there enclosures and post them here I want to see them so I can make mine as best as I can...


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 4, 2010)

just try to mimic some natural environment stuff. a hide, a waterdish, and plenty of sub to make a burrow in should do it. very simplistic.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 4, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> just try to mimic some natural environment stuff. a hide, a waterdish, and plenty of sub to make a burrow in should do it. very simplistic.


i think it'd be cool to see how others set up their enclosures.. i know some people who love to go all out and spice things up a bit giving their spider top notch stuff, then i know some people who just like to throw in some dirt, water, and something to hide under.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WvZigjSbFRo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WvZigjSbFRo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks alot I will put picks of mine up in a little bit....


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 5, 2010)

I still want people to post there enclosures here,
you know everybody just post any enclosures here plzz
Any type of Insect, Spider, and Reptile...
I love and want a Monitor!!


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 5, 2010)

Well here is my enclosure I made with substrate and bark from a tree. 
She loves it in her cave, I fed her a moth yesterday and she ran out and grabbed it and dragged it to her cave to devour!! 

Top:






All other sides:































P.S: Soon I am going to add more substrate, because I think she is the type that burrows.
How much should be in there by the way?


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 5, 2010)

at least a few inches. and make sure that substrate will be able to hold a burrow.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 6, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> and make sure that substrate will be able to hold a burrow.


yeah that's a biggie. i didn't realize my scorpion liked to burrow until i found out he dug under his log and crushed his self.. cries. you always gotta make sure you have enough room for them to burrow and the sub has to be tough enough to withhold it


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 6, 2010)

small glimpse of my scorp enclosure of last year






Tarantula setup! G. Rosea


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 6, 2010)

what kind of sand is that? doesn't look like very solid stuff.

and sure, i'll be the first (?) to say it- your rosea probably loves those wood chips. your T might actually dig a burrow if you put it on dirt, or something of the like, instead. a whole lot less abrasive too. just a thought.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 7, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> what kind of sand is that? doesn't look like very solid stuff.
> 
> and sure, i'll be the first (?) to say it- your rosea probably loves those wood chips. your T might actually dig a burrow if you put it on dirt, or something of the like, instead. a whole lot less abrasive too. just a thought.


i can't remember the name of the sand, it was leftover sand that i didn't use for my gecko's cage and it was temporary until i could go get more eco earth. his other sub molded up for some reason. i guess i just wasn't fast enough :? had to wait until i got paid to go get it, by then he had already.. yeah.

and for my rosea, i had her on eco earth at about.. 4-5 in a half inches deep, for a year or two. she didn't do much of anything at all. she just sat on top of it. but with new sub shes more active and she walks around on it more. i don't know why she likes it more, roseas have weird personalities.


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 7, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> your rosea probably loves those wood chips. your T might actually dig a burrow if you put it on dirt, or something of the like, instead.


I've never had a G. rosea burrow regardless of their substrate.  Maybe mine are just weird.  Over the years all of mine have just made pallets on the ground, rarely even use the hides they have been provided.  I still have my first female I got when I was 8 (I'm 26 now), and she's the happiest girl spider out there... she is on peat though.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 7, 2010)

mine created a nice big burrow in the dirt, webbing and everything. all i'm saying is that with the possibilities and to mimic natural type environments, wood chips might not be ideal


----------



## Hobo (Apr 7, 2010)

Spider-Spazz said:


> and for my rosea, i had her on eco earth at about.. 4-5 in a half inches deep, for a year or two. she didn't do much of anything at all. she just sat on top of it. but with new sub shes more active and she walks around on it more. i don't know why she likes it more, roseas have weird personalities.


That actually sounds like she liked the old sub better.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 8, 2010)

Spider-Spazz said:


> i can't remember the name of the sand, it was leftover sand that i didn't use for my gecko's cage and it was temporary until i could go get more eco earth. his other sub molded up for some reason. i guess i just wasn't fast enough :? had to wait until i got paid to go get it, by then he had already.. yeah.
> 
> and for my rosea, i had her on eco earth at about.. 4-5 in a half inches deep, for a year or two. she didn't do much of anything at all. she just sat on top of it. but with new sub shes more active and she walks around on it more. i don't know why she likes it more, roseas have weird personalities.


The other posters are right.  She doesn't like the wood chips.  She's moving around trying to find a comfortable area to sit in.  Go back to eco earth.

Oh yea, and get a lid while you're at it.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Apr 8, 2010)

nono, shes not like.. walking around constantly and walking on the sides. she just moves more then she did. she has her own pallet on there. during the day shes a rock. but when it's night she walks around a bit and i've seen her attempt to drag the fake plants around.
by the way, shes got a lid


----------



## Hobo (Apr 8, 2010)

Spider-Spazz said:


> nono, shes not like.. walking around constantly and walking on the sides. she just moves more then she did. she has her own pallet on there. during the day shes a rock. but when it's night she walks around a bit and i've seen her attempt to drag the fake plants around.
> by the way, shes got a lid


Well it's clear you won't be swayed no matter what anyone tells you. That's fine, I know lots of LPS/keepers that keep spiders for years on the stuff, and they're still alive.
Just saying that, yeah, that still sounds like she's uncomfortable.

The main reasons for not using bark are:

It is considered to be too abrasive especially for terrestrials, and may result on ventral injuries, especially on the abdomen over time.
It doesn't hold together as well as regular substrates, in case your spider wants to move some dirt around.
It's pointed edges and jaggy points may result in serious injury if your spider should happen to fall, or run into them at the wrong angle.
They don't maintain humidity as well as conventional substrates. Sure, G. rosea doesn't need much humidity, but it's much easier to maintain what little they need using peat/coco coir/etc.


----------

